# 2017 Cruze Engine Noise - is this normal?



## marspball (Sep 23, 2018)

I attached a link for the youtube video. Is it not working? Video link


----------



## RONRON561 (May 30, 2018)

Yes that is normal. its a direct injection so you will have alot of sound coming from the engine


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sounds normal. The DI injectors and pump are a bit loud.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

First the roving camera moving is sort of silly. If you think there is something going on, take it to your dealer and let them determine if something may not working properly.


----------



## Slayinit (Jan 8, 2013)

Sounds normal and downright quiet compared to my 9th gen Accord's GDI. That 2.4L of theirs sounds like someone took a carton of BBs and poured them in the crankcase.


----------



## marspball (Sep 23, 2018)

Thank you everyone for your responses.


----------

